# How to get out of the depression pit?



## never_giving_up (Jun 23, 2010)

I seem to be stuck in a cycle of inaction and hopelessness.

In the past it would just pass but right now I find myself unable to get out of bed. I am also having lots of nihilistic thoughts.

I will go see the doctor tomorrow, but am terrified of the possibility that I might have blown my chances of getting a degree.


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

You can always go back and finish your degree at a later stage so it's not the end of the world. Sometimes when I feel hopeless I find just going for a walk for 20 mins helps


----------



## never_giving_up (Jun 23, 2010)

It's so weird, I ordered a book a few days ago, and yesterday I ordered the exact same book, completely forgetting that I had already ordered it. Now I have two of the same book lol

I seriously think I'm losing it


----------



## dpsince2002 (Oct 26, 2008)

I know the feeling. I've been getting these crazy waves of anxiety lately, and feeling burnt out, like I can't go on, etc. I don't know if it's my dp, work stress, or what, but it's good for me to remember that my dp sends me all of these false messages about how I'm losing my mind, and also that it seals me in with my obsessive thinking in a way that can make relatively little things seem like the end of the world.


----------



## Hoopesy (Dec 8, 2009)

I'm in the same position. It's weird, at first I only had the feeling of DP. But slowly I started to get alot of anxiety issues. Now I can feel depression being piled on top of it all. It started mild and occasional but now It's becoming a definite issue. I feel hopeless and empty, my sleep pattern is weird, I have no energy, I have a hard time enjoying things sometimes. The signs are all there. Part of me doesn't want to admit it but I know I need to start trying medication and having therapy sessions. My problem is money but once i go to university I have many free sessions with the schools psychologist. It's just what I could do till then worries me.

But for now I just make sure to exercise, try not to think to deeply into the things that make me sad or anxious, listen to music, and spend my free time with family and friends. Just leaving the house and going to a public place will make you feel better really. Also, just realize that this will pass eventually, just hang in there. It's all we can do really


----------



## Mushishi (May 31, 2010)

never_giving_up said:


> I seem to be stuck in a cycle of inaction and hopelessness.
> 
> In the past it would just pass but right now I find myself unable to get out of bed.


Me too. All I do is drink... Sometimes it takes me a couple hours to finally have the motivation (if you want to call it that) to get out of bed.


----------



## foghat (Jan 1, 2011)

5HTP and Tryptophan will knock out depression. Also,retraining your mind to think positive thoughts will help. Negative thoughts deplete serotonin. Tryptophan (supplement) and 5HTP will raise the serotonin in your brain.

http://www.ratracetrap.com/the-rat-race-trap/your-brain-on-food-and-supplements-%e2%80%93-serotonin.html

Tyrosine is great also. I think it has an effect on dopamine


----------



## never_giving_up (Jun 23, 2010)

foghat said:


> 5HTP and Tryptophan will knock out depression. Also,retraining your mind to think positive thoughts will help. Negative thoughts deplete serotonin. Tryptophan (supplement) and 5HTP will raise the serotonin in your brain.
> 
> http://www.ratracetrap.com/the-rat-race-trap/your-brain-on-food-and-supplements-%e2%80%93-serotonin.html
> 
> Tyrosine is great also. I think it has an effect on dopamine


Thanks for the comment!

What 5-HTP brand do you recommend?


----------



## foghat (Jan 1, 2011)

never_giving_up said:


> Thanks for the comment!
> 
> What 5-HTP brand do you recommend?


Well, I'm just getting into taking 5HTP so I can't really say yet. Generally, my theory is that you get what you pay for. I've been taking tryptophan for a few weeks and can tell it's helping. Through further research, I've learned that tryptophan is converted into 5HTP so I figured I'd go ahead and add that to the tryptophan. The 5HTP crosses the blood brain barrier. I think you only take these at night. Tyrosine is great for depression also. Oh yeah, bout forgot, take these with B6. B6 helps with the synthesis, absorbtion. Best of luck. Also, most dp people and folks with depressin are B12 deficient. I've had success with B12. Years ago I went through a couple years of what you describe in terms of lack of motivation and not wanting to get up. It'll pass. The dp is the only problem for me these days and is a bit more complex in treating than depression. DP seems to deal with many more chemicals and neurotransmitters in the brain. The balance is the key as opposed to most cases of depression, folks are just low in serotonin. Sorry this is getting long, one last comment.....the reason that some SSRI's don't work for people is because your brain has to be producing serotonin on it's own. The SSRI helps in recycling it and keeping it in the brain. The tryptophan and 5HTP will help you produce the serotonin. God Bless- You'll be fine very shortly


----------

